# What's the most accurate way to measure apex of the blade on table saw?



## Loki_Lumber (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm making a jig where I need to center something right over the cutting line and apex of the blade (center of arbor?)

I can take a rough eye-balled guess at it, but can't think of a good technique for measuring this on my table saw.

Any suggestions?

Thanks,
-Loki


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

I use a sled to true up segmented halves. If I understand your question.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

drop a framing square through the insert and center it on the arbor, then make a line on your insert where the square comes through?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Depends on the type of table saw you have. 
On my Delta unisaw the center changes as the arbor is raised.

You can put a piece of veneer or laminate over the throat plate and raise the blade through it to the height you are going to use it at, then find the center of your cut.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

I hope this is clear, but I have a suggestion:

Move your fence close-ish to the blade, butt a small piece of scrap ply against it and over the throat plate. Place a witness mark on the scrap and your fence for alignment later. Raise your blade to the necessary height to cut the scrap, use a square to transfer the edge of the cut to the edge of the board, and then onto your fence (masking tape is your friend). Split that distance to get your center, and you can use your fence to line it up. Make sense?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You can either remove the blade and make an L piece to measure equidistant points from the arbor. But you also need a way to align your stock. So if you set registration tabs equal distances from the arbor in all directions, you can align a square piece of stock. Is this for bowl making?


----------



## Loki_Lumber (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I got it figured out.

Woodknack - it is for bowl making, turned out great and felt safe during the entire process. Nice shallow cuts are the key, only took me about 8-10 min if that. Working out of the garage and don't have the room/money to buy a lathe but really wanted to attempt making bowls. So far, so good.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)




----------



## Loki_Lumber (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice! I'm working on building the second jig to cut the outside cope.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I just did some miter cuts. then embellished it with some walnut.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Coping like that scares me,if it were to grab !!!!
Nice bowl though.
You can also lower your blade and make your circle,measure the cut from the edge and move accordingly.


----------

